# I have problem on FreeBSD 11.2 amd64



## michal.rys.356 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello all.
I'm a basic FreeBSD user, I'm learning. My problem is that I set a good date and time when installing the system after disabling and enabling Virtualbox (where FreeBSD was installed). Time changed by +2 hours and the date is in 2018-09-17 format and I would like to 17.09. 2018 07:21 and that I will not reset the date and time settings. Greetings. (24-hour time, poland date and time)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2018)

Set your timezone correctly; tzsetup(8).


----------



## michal.rys.356 (Sep 17, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Set your timezone correctly; tzsetup(8).



It did not help me


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2018)

How the time and date is represented depends on your locale(1).


----------



## michal.rys.356 (Sep 17, 2018)

SirDice said:


> How the time and date is represented depends on your locale(1).




```
root@BSD:~ # locale -a
C
POSIX
af_ZA.ISO8859-1
af_ZA.ISO8859-15
af_ZA.UTF-8
am_ET.UTF-8
ar_AE.UTF-8
ar_EG.UTF-8
ar_JO.UTF-8
ar_MA.UTF-8
ar_QA.UTF-8
ar_SA.UTF-8
be_BY.CP1131
be_BY.CP1251
be_BY.ISO8859-5
be_BY.UTF-8
bg_BG.CP1251
bg_BG.UTF-8
ca_AD.ISO8859-1
ca_AD.ISO8859-15
ca_AD.UTF-8
ca_ES.ISO8859-1
ca_ES.ISO8859-15
ca_ES.UTF-8
ca_FR.ISO8859-1
ca_FR.ISO8859-15
ca_FR.UTF-8
ca_IT.ISO8859-1
ca_IT.ISO8859-15
ca_IT.UTF-8
cs_CZ.ISO8859-2
cs_CZ.UTF-8
da_DK.ISO8859-1
da_DK.ISO8859-15
da_DK.UTF-8
de_AT.ISO8859-1
de_AT.ISO8859-15
de_AT.UTF-8
de_CH.ISO8859-1
de_CH.ISO8859-15
de_CH.UTF-8
de_DE.ISO8859-1
de_DE.ISO8859-15
de_DE.UTF-8
el_GR.ISO8859-7
el_GR.UTF-8
en_AU.ISO8859-1
en_AU.ISO8859-15
en_AU.US-ASCII
en_AU.UTF-8
en_CA.ISO8859-1
en_CA.ISO8859-15
en_CA.US-ASCII
en_CA.UTF-8
en_GB.ISO8859-1
en_GB.ISO8859-15
en_GB.US-ASCII
en_GB.UTF-8
en_HK.ISO8859-1
en_HK.UTF-8
en_IE.ISO8859-1
en_IE.ISO8859-15
en_IE.UTF-8
en_NZ.ISO8859-1
en_NZ.ISO8859-15
en_NZ.US-ASCII
en_NZ.UTF-8
en_PH.UTF-8
en_SG.ISO8859-1
en_SG.UTF-8
en_US.ISO8859-1
en_US.ISO8859-15
en_US.US-ASCII
en_US.UTF-8
en_ZA.ISO8859-1
en_ZA.ISO8859-15
en_ZA.US-ASCII
en_ZA.UTF-8
es_AR.ISO8859-1
es_AR.UTF-8
es_CR.UTF-8
es_ES.ISO8859-1
es_ES.ISO8859-15
es_ES.UTF-8
es_MX.ISO8859-1
es_MX.UTF-8
et_EE.ISO8859-1
et_EE.ISO8859-15
et_EE.UTF-8
eu_ES.ISO8859-1
eu_ES.ISO8859-15
eu_ES.UTF-8
fi_FI.ISO8859-1
fi_FI.ISO8859-15
fi_FI.UTF-8
fr_BE.ISO8859-1
fr_BE.ISO8859-15
fr_BE.UTF-8
fr_CA.ISO8859-1
fr_CA.ISO8859-15
fr_CA.UTF-8
fr_CH.ISO8859-1
fr_CH.ISO8859-15
fr_CH.UTF-8
fr_FR.ISO8859-1
fr_FR.ISO8859-15
fr_FR.UTF-8
he_IL.UTF-8
hi_IN.ISCII-DEV
hi_IN.UTF-8
hr_HR.ISO8859-2
hr_HR.UTF-8
hu_HU.ISO8859-2
hu_HU.UTF-8
hy_AM.ARMSCII-8
hy_AM.UTF-8
is_IS.ISO8859-1
is_IS.ISO8859-15
is_IS.UTF-8
it_CH.ISO8859-1
it_CH.ISO8859-15
it_CH.UTF-8
it_IT.ISO8859-1
it_IT.ISO8859-15
it_IT.UTF-8
ja_JP.SJIS
ja_JP.UTF-8
ja_JP.eucJP
kk_KZ.UTF-8
ko_KR.CP949
ko_KR.UTF-8
ko_KR.eucKR
lt_LT.ISO8859-13
lt_LT.UTF-8
lv_LV.ISO8859-13
lv_LV.UTF-8
mn_MN.UTF-8
nb_NO.ISO8859-1
nb_NO.ISO8859-15
nb_NO.UTF-8
nl_BE.ISO8859-1
nl_BE.ISO8859-15
nl_BE.UTF-8
nl_NL.ISO8859-1
nl_NL.ISO8859-15
nl_NL.UTF-8
nn_NO.ISO8859-1
nn_NO.ISO8859-15
nn_NO.UTF-8
pl_PL.ISO8859-2
pl_PL.UTF-8
pt_BR.ISO8859-1
pt_BR.UTF-8
pt_PT.ISO8859-1
pt_PT.ISO8859-15
pt_PT.UTF-8
ro_RO.ISO8859-2
ro_RO.UTF-8
ru_RU.CP1251
ru_RU.CP866
ru_RU.ISO8859-5
ru_RU.KOI8-R
ru_RU.UTF-8
se_FI.UTF-8
se_NO.UTF-8
sk_SK.ISO8859-2
sk_SK.UTF-8
sl_SI.ISO8859-2
sl_SI.UTF-8
sr_RS.ISO8859-2
sr_RS.ISO8859-5
sr_RS.UTF-8
sr_RS.UTF-8@latin
sv_FI.ISO8859-1
sv_FI.ISO8859-15
sv_FI.UTF-8
sv_SE.ISO8859-1
sv_SE.ISO8859-15
sv_SE.UTF-8
tr_TR.ISO8859-9
tr_TR.UTF-8
uk_UA.CP1251
uk_UA.ISO8859-5
uk_UA.KOI8-U
uk_UA.UTF-8
zh_CN.GB18030
zh_CN.GB2312
zh_CN.GBK
zh_CN.UTF-8
zh_CN.eucCN
zh_HK.UTF-8
zh_TW.Big5
zh_TW.UTF-8

root@BSD:~ # locale -c
charmap                 LC_CTYPE
decimal_point           LC_NUMERIC
thousands_sep           LC_NUMERIC
grouping                LC_NUMERIC
radixchar               LC_NUMERIC
thousep                 LC_NUMERIC
int_curr_symbol         LC_MONETARY
currency_symbol         LC_MONETARY
mon_decimal_point       LC_MONETARY
mon_thousands_sep       LC_MONETARY
mon_grouping            LC_MONETARY
positive_sign           LC_MONETARY
negative_sign           LC_MONETARY
int_frac_digits         LC_MONETARY
frac_digits             LC_MONETARY
p_cs_precedes           LC_MONETARY
p_sep_by_space          LC_MONETARY
n_cs_precedes           LC_MONETARY
n_sep_by_space          LC_MONETARY
p_sign_posn             LC_MONETARY
n_sign_posn             LC_MONETARY
int_p_cs_precedes       LC_MONETARY
int_p_sep_by_space      LC_MONETARY
int_n_cs_precedes       LC_MONETARY
int_n_sep_by_space      LC_MONETARY
int_p_sign_posn         LC_MONETARY
int_n_sign_posn         LC_MONETARY
d_t_fmt                 LC_TIME
d_fmt                   LC_TIME
t_fmt                   LC_TIME
am_str                  LC_TIME
pm_str                  LC_TIME
t_fmt_ampm              LC_TIME
day_1                   LC_TIME
day_2                   LC_TIME
day_3                   LC_TIME
day_4                   LC_TIME
day_5                   LC_TIME
day_6                   LC_TIME
day_7                   LC_TIME
abday_1                 LC_TIME
abday_2                 LC_TIME
abday_3                 LC_TIME
abday_4                 LC_TIME
abday_5                 LC_TIME
abday_6                 LC_TIME
abday_7                 LC_TIME
mon_1                   LC_TIME
mon_2                   LC_TIME
mon_3                   LC_TIME
mon_4                   LC_TIME
mon_5                   LC_TIME
mon_6                   LC_TIME
mon_7                   LC_TIME
mon_8                   LC_TIME
mon_9                   LC_TIME
mon_10                  LC_TIME
mon_11                  LC_TIME
mon_12                  LC_TIME
abmon_1                 LC_TIME
abmon_2                 LC_TIME
abmon_3                 LC_TIME
abmon_4                 LC_TIME
abmon_5                 LC_TIME
abmon_6                 LC_TIME
abmon_7                 LC_TIME
abmon_8                 LC_TIME
abmon_9                 LC_TIME
abmon_10                LC_TIME
abmon_11                LC_TIME
abmon_12                LC_TIME
altmon_1                LC_TIME
altmon_2                LC_TIME
altmon_3                LC_TIME
altmon_4                LC_TIME
altmon_5                LC_TIME
altmon_6                LC_TIME
altmon_7                LC_TIME
altmon_8                LC_TIME
altmon_9                LC_TIME
altmon_10               LC_TIME
altmon_11               LC_TIME
altmon_12               LC_TIME
era                     LC_TIME
era_d_fmt               LC_TIME
era_d_t_fmt             LC_TIME
era_t_fmt               LC_TIME
alt_digits              LC_TIME
d_md_order              LC_TIME
yesexpr                 LC_MESSAGES
noexpr                  LC_MESSAGES
yesstr                  LC_MESSAGES
nostr                   LC_MESSAGES



root@BSD:~ # locale -k
charmap="US-ASCII"
decimal_point="."
thousands_sep=""
grouping="127"
radixchar="."
thousep=""
int_curr_symbol=""
currency_symbol=""
mon_decimal_point=""
mon_thousands_sep=""
mon_grouping="127"
positive_sign=""
negative_sign=""
int_frac_digits=127
frac_digits=127
p_cs_precedes=127
p_sep_by_space=127
n_cs_precedes=127
n_sep_by_space=127
p_sign_posn=127
n_sign_posn=127
int_p_cs_precedes=127
int_p_sep_by_space=127
int_n_cs_precedes=127
int_n_sep_by_space=127
int_p_sign_posn=127
int_n_sign_posn=127
d_t_fmt="%a %b %e %H:%M:%S %Y"
d_fmt="%m/%d/%y"
t_fmt="%H:%M:%S"
am_str="AM"
pm_str="PM"
t_fmt_ampm="%I:%M:%S %p"
day_1="Sunday"
day_2="Monday"
day_3="Tuesday"
day_4="Wednesday"
day_5="Thursday"
day_6="Friday"
day_7="Saturday"
abday_1="Sun"
abday_2="Mon"
abday_3="Tue"
abday_4="Wed"
abday_5="Thu"
abday_6="Fri"
abday_7="Sat"
mon_1="January"
mon_2="February"
mon_3="March"
mon_4="April"
mon_5="May"
mon_6="June"
mon_7="July"
mon_8="August"
mon_9="September"
mon_10="October"
mon_11="November"
mon_12="December"
abmon_1="Jan"
abmon_2="Feb"
abmon_3="Mar"
abmon_4="Apr"
abmon_5="May"
abmon_6="Jun"
abmon_7="Jul"
abmon_8="Aug"
abmon_9="Sep"
abmon_10="Oct"
abmon_11="Nov"
abmon_12="Dec"
altmon_1="January"
altmon_2="February"
altmon_3="March"
altmon_4="April"
altmon_5="May"
altmon_6="June"
altmon_7="July"
altmon_8="August"
altmon_9="September"
altmon_10="October"
altmon_11="November"
altmon_12="December"
era=""
era_d_fmt=""
era_d_t_fmt=""
era_t_fmt=""
alt_digits=""
d_md_order="md"
yesexpr="^[yY]"
noexpr="^[nN]"
yesstr="yes"
nostr="no"


root@BSD:~ # locale -k
charmap="US-ASCII"
decimal_point="."
thousands_sep=""
grouping="127"
radixchar="."
thousep=""
int_curr_symbol=""
currency_symbol=""
mon_decimal_point=""
mon_thousands_sep=""
mon_grouping="127"
positive_sign=""
negative_sign=""
int_frac_digits=127
frac_digits=127
p_cs_precedes=127
p_sep_by_space=127
n_cs_precedes=127
n_sep_by_space=127
p_sign_posn=127
n_sign_posn=127
int_p_cs_precedes=127
int_p_sep_by_space=127
int_n_cs_precedes=127
int_n_sep_by_space=127
int_p_sign_posn=127
int_n_sign_posn=127
d_t_fmt="%a %b %e %H:%M:%S %Y"
d_fmt="%m/%d/%y"
t_fmt="%H:%M:%S"
am_str="AM"
pm_str="PM"
t_fmt_ampm="%I:%M:%S %p"
day_1="Sunday"
day_2="Monday"
day_3="Tuesday"
day_4="Wednesday"
day_5="Thursday"
day_6="Friday"
day_7="Saturday"
abday_1="Sun"
abday_2="Mon"
abday_3="Tue"
abday_4="Wed"
abday_5="Thu"
abday_6="Fri"
abday_7="Sat"
mon_1="January"
mon_2="February"
mon_3="March"
mon_4="April"
mon_5="May"
mon_6="June"
mon_7="July"
mon_8="August"
mon_9="September"
mon_10="October"
mon_11="November"
mon_12="December"
abmon_1="Jan"
abmon_2="Feb"
abmon_3="Mar"
abmon_4="Apr"
abmon_5="May"
abmon_6="Jun"
abmon_7="Jul"
abmon_8="Aug"
abmon_9="Sep"
abmon_10="Oct"
abmon_11="Nov"
abmon_12="Dec"
altmon_1="January"
altmon_2="February"
altmon_3="March"
altmon_4="April"
altmon_5="May"
altmon_6="June"
altmon_7="July"
altmon_8="August"
altmon_9="September"
altmon_10="October"
altmon_11="November"
altmon_12="December"
era=""
era_d_fmt=""
era_d_t_fmt=""
era_t_fmt=""
alt_digits=""
d_md_order="md"
yesexpr="^[yY]"
noexpr="^[nN]"
yesstr="yes"
nostr="no"
root@BSD:~ #
root@BSD:~ # locale -m
ARMSCII-8
Big5
CP1131
CP1251
CP866
CP949
GB18030
GB2312
GBK
ISCII-DEV
ISO8859-1
ISO8859-13
ISO8859-15
ISO8859-2
ISO8859-5
ISO8859-7
ISO8859-9
KOI8-R
KOI8-U
SJIS
US-ASCII
UTF-8
UTF-8@latin
eucCN
eucJP
eucKR
```
What should I do now to make everything right?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2018)

Handbook: Chapter 22. Localization - i18n/L10n Usage and Setup


----------

